

Pure Ember.js or Rails+Ember.js? - chadwtaylor

We are going to implement our project with Ember; that&#x27;s decided. But the burning question is should we do pure Ember.js or mix it up with Rails?
======
hardwaresofton
So you'll need a middle layer no matter what (unless you go with like...
CouchDB or something), but can I recommend you use something lighter weight
than Rails?

Consider using something lighter weight, like Sinatra that you can task with
just providing a RESTful API to the backend. Unless you're wanting to
sometimes render pages (which you can do with sinatra) to send to slow
clients, I really don't see much of a use case for the full weight of rails.

Rails is too heavy, especially when you're using a front-end framework

